# A brief intro...



## SailorJ1M (Mar 25, 2008)

Angie and I have been power boating for a number of years on inland waters and now that a major career change is approaching (retirement), we are making the switch to sails. We purchased a C22 to learn on here in Green Country in N.E. Oklahoma. We are 20 minutes from where she is slipped so it will make for a quick trip to the lake for an evening of sailing...right after we take the first of our lessons in early April.

We have been researching a possible candidate for living aboard and coastal cruising with the intent of heading to the Bahamas after sailing up and down the east coast. Last week we headed to Florida for Spring Break to look at a few boats we ID'd on yachtworld.com. Early in the week a Pearson 365 kind of caught our eye but we weren't really looking to buy and it wasn't something we couldn't live without. We headed to the west coast to finish the week out and made an appointment to look at another 365. We fell in love...then made an offer. Pegasus will be ours shortly.

Tom, the previous owner said there are some great people on here I can get a lot of help from...I'm gonna need all the help I can get to come up to speed on sailing and maintaining her. Being a former aircraft mechanic will help a good bit on the maintenance side of things.

Angie and I will be looking forward to getting to know the sailing community and meeting some of you in person.

Fair winds...
Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Sailor,
Welcome to Sailnet. It is a great site. There are many well informed people here who are willing to take the time to answer almost any question. It has added tremendously to my knowledge base. There's great humor here also. One warning though, it is addictive. Best of luck. Oh, and don't send Giu any photos when he asks for them.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

You were lied to ...I would try and get a partial refund...

Disregard the previous post...No.. we need Pictures it a requirement..



SailorJ1M said:


> Tom, the previous owner said there are some great people on here I can get a lot of help from...I'm gonna need all the help I can get to come up to speed on sailing and maintaining her. Being a former aircraft mechanic will help a good bit on the maintenance side of things.
> 
> Angie and I will be looking forward to getting to know the sailing community and meeting some of you in person.
> 
> ...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Stillraining said:


> You were lied to ...I would try and get a partial refund...
> 
> Disregard the previous post...No.. we need Pictures it a requirement..


No no no, he lies. Your life will never be the same if you post pictures!!!


----------



## SailorJ1M (Mar 25, 2008)

*How can I resist...*

posting pics of the new love of my life??? 

svpegasus - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting

Angie and I are pretty proud of her.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Good reason to be proud and in love... 

Yawl come back now ...ya hear...


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Good looking boat Jim...us two mast aficionados have to stick up for one another as there are some around here who prefer two hulls instead. Can you believe that?  Welcome aboard!


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

That is a fine looking boat. And the pictures do not lend themselves very well to having the humans within portrayed as tranvestites. I predict a favorable outcome. Welcome on board, Jim and Angie. If you've a good sense of humour you'll not only learn a lot but laugh a lot.


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Stillraining said:


> Good reason to be proud and in love...
> 
> Yawl come back now ...ya hear...


Surely that's should have been 'ketch ya later' ?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Nice boat Jim. I think Sail is right, Giu can't do much with them. Good luck.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard Jim. Hope your new boat meets your hopes and wishes.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

wow...nice boat...nice photos...

But I can't see you...can you show your face?? Please??? It's all I have to keep my evenings warm, while I do humanitarian work in Ghanda....

Henrique Santos Drummont


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

tdw said:


> Surely that's should have been 'ketch ya later' ?


Cover both bases with - Ketch yawl later.


----------

